# New Piece from Frederick



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi folks,

Been awhile since I posted any of the music I've been doing. Here's one I did recently:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/After2.mp3

I did this as a challenge to myself to write with EWQLSO only for the orchestral instruments. As always let me know what you think - thanks.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Freddie,

That piece has almost a supernatural feel. It is kind of spooky. Is that a solo violin on top of most of it?

I think it flows very organically, but I would want to allow some breathing in the piece somehow. Like a rest, and then a new phrase. Right now it flows from the beginning to end without interruption.

Cool music.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 23, 2005)

And i was wondering where your mp3's were lately 

Your orchestration, technique, dynamics and harmony always leave me bedazzled! Excellent work there.

What i was waiting for in this piece, to be honest, was a part that would contrast and release all the tension that had built up from the fast chord movements. The orchestration did soften at around 1:40, but the compositional pace felt to me like it was still moving fast. 

My only comment on the orchestration is that the solo violin seemed to be playing a bit too much throughout. I think that made this color pale a bit from the sound pallete so it didn't make such an impact when it re-appeared louder at the 1:40 mark. 

But again, i'm at the brink of sleep now and you know how it is when you're really tired or just woke up: everything seems faster!

Keep it up Fred! Your compositions are always colorful and a wealth of teachings.

Edit: Geez....i said exactly what hans did but it took me 4 paragraphs. Hans you gotta do me some talking lessons! 8)


----------



## lux (Sep 24, 2005)

Fred, this is really nice. Looks mature compwise, orchestration is flowing and some transitions are great.

Liked it a lot.

Luca


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice Fred. Can you explain the title "After2" - curious  


Rob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Hans, Theo, Luca and Rob for your kind words. "After2" means a revision of an earlier title - 2nd run. It's gotten to where I feel reluctant to post my pieces because of the ever growing talent on these forums but how else can we grow. 

Thanks Hans for the critiques - makes sense.


----------



## Niah (Sep 24, 2005)

You have done a great job with the EWQLSO, and I agree with Hans at times it sounds spooky, especially when the choir kicks in.

Well done.


----------



## TARI (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful piece Frederick!!! :D What voices you are using?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 24, 2005)

sounds very good Frederick and the voices are effective. This is very nice usage of QLSO.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 24, 2005)

Beautiful composition and very nicely realized. It has a big wonderous magic quality to it. Kind of like Silvestri's Abyss score.
Really great and I have no real suggestions.
Keep it up.
Cheers,
Jamie 8)


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 24, 2005)

Frederick,
I enjoyed it. It has that big big feel. It reminds me of an EIS excercise you did a few months back.
I like the choral aspect at the end. All LOGIC and Gold?

Cool


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 24, 2005)

Frederick,

Your piece has such a majestic and evolving feel. I have no criticism but two questions:

1) Is this EWQLSO out of the box? It sounds much larger. What did you do? Certainly your orchestration plays an important part but still it sounds like you did something else.

2) What process do you use to compose and orchestrate? The piece has a fairly complex harmonic structure so you must've at least sketched this out first - but did you orchestrate in DAW or paper? Just curious.

OK I do have one comment. Your piece left me with a very grand and kind of "swirling" impression.....but I can't recall a melody though (not that that's always important). I recall this mysterious evolving harmonic motion that I find most interesting. I like it!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Greg! 

Harmonic structure is me using basic EIS methods in a more easy-does-it approach. I started the basic ideas on the bass and treble clefs on a piano score in Logic and essentially kept it simple with 8 basic staves. I spent more time trying to get QLSO to behave but will pay more attention to melody in upcoming pieces! 

I wanted a bigger sound so I used a few plug-ins to maximize and widen slightly. Mostly I like working with many other libs for my "mutt orchestra". Again this was a personal challenge to myself to try writing with one orchestral library alone.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the insight Fred. What plugin do you use to widen? 

I recently purchased the PSP Stereo Effects which work quite nicely. Nothing fancy - they just use comb filtering but are quite effective for widening an existing stereo image. Nice price too!


----------



## jc5 (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice piece - I like it.  
Good use of the low strings - good sounding samples too. 
While I like the part for the solo violin, I do have to admit that I'm not so keen on the sound of the samples themselves.. though I understand you set this up as an exercise to use only one lib.
You may wish to make the solo sit 'in' a little more - it sounds a tad too forward for a sectional solo.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks jc5 - I'm not entirely happy with the solo violin and even tried repanning it - more libraries mean more options as always. I think a KH solo vn might have worked fine in this setting.

Greg, I used TC Powercore MD3 to widen things a bit - seems to do it smoothly without being too overpowering (I tried Waves S1 with less than satisfactory results - same with Ozone 3 although it would have been fine for most other applications.)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Frederick, I really like this piece, it has a wonderful "special" feel to it and great production/orchestration.

I love the breakdown to the basses at around 1:35.

I agree that perhaps the solo violin couldve "rested" a little more - perhaps some solo winds could taken over that voice for small moments and passed it on? 

Anyway, I dont want to be critical (and am far from qualified to be), Im learning myself more and more, that orchestration is about choice anyway. YOUR choice. :wink: 8) 

Good work!


----------



## dimitris (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Frederick! Just wanted to let you know that I really enjoyed listening to your piece. It sounds to me like a score to a dramatic scene. It created images of magic, struggle, defeat, but also determinaton and the beggining of a new hazardous quest.
Great job altogether! :D


----------



## DPK (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, very nice piece piece Frederick. I get the image of a huge and poignant discovery at the end of a big fantasy film. I really like what you did at the end!

Dan-


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Scott, Dimitris and Dan!

Great suggestion Scott regarding switching the solo vn to a solo woodwind. Thanks Dimitris - you talk in visual terms many producers understand which could really help out you when discussing cues with them. Dan, as an admirer of your stuff myself I really appreciate that!

I'm honored to have so many talented composers taking the time to comment throughout. You guys are some of the best in my book and it's really appreciated, thank you.


----------

